

Ask HN: Why doesn't Apple build iTunes into Safari? - lionhearted

Apple released iTunes at the start of 2001, and this wouldn't have been possible back then. But I think now you could build most of the key iTunes functionality into Safari, perhaps with something like plugins. Maybe you couldn't have it do everything iTunes does right now, but getting the core functionality into the browser instead of the clunky iTunes interface would be a win. Thoughts?
======
atomical
iTunes isn't clunky. It's a well-designed application that does what it says
it does. That it has features I don't use doesn't bother me because they are
grouped or hidden away from view.

------
steveklabnik
Most people had assumed that the LaLa acquisition would bring some sort of
web-based ITMS about, but it hasn't yet materialized.

Maybe with Apple's continued interest in SproutCore, plus the fact that iTunes
is one of the last Carbon apps...

